# Recording to Pocketdish via EXT option on 622



## hoehemi1 (Aug 5, 2005)

Has anyone successfully recorded on a Pocketdish (I got the AV500e) using the EXT option? I tried it again last night but can't get anything recorded on my AV500e. The 622 switches to the correct channel but the recording instructions are not transmitted to my Pocketdish.

I have a HDMI caple going to the TV and hooked my Pocketdish to the 622s TV1 output with Composite cables and it's powered on. When I go to the recording menue on the pocketdish, I can see my TVs picture coming up. Manual or scheduled recording via the AV500e menues work OK.

Thanks for any insight posted here.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

If I get a chance, I'll try this with my AV700 tonight.


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

I have an AV700, and have never tried this. Why not just record to the 622 HDD, then dump it to the PocketDISH via USB?

I have successfully hooked my PocketDISH up to a TV in a Hotel room then used it as a recorder while I was out of the room.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

sNEIRBO said:


> I have an AV700, and have never tried this. Why not just record to the 622 HDD, then dump it to the PocketDISH via USB?


You can't do that with HD programs. To get anything aired in HD on your PocketDish you would have to record it to the PocketDish directly. I have not tried the EXT recording option, but it sounds interesting. I may go try it out if I get a few minutes.


----------



## hoehemi1 (Aug 5, 2005)

I do the USB option as well but run out of disk space quickly because the filesizes or so big. recording direct to the pocketdish results in smaller sizes and I can watch them on my PC as well. The direct recording option via the pocketdish works well for me but with the advertised EXT option I could 'fire and forget' and not bother setting up a manual schedule.

to all others: thanks for trying and letting me know



sNEIRBO said:


> I have an AV700, and have never tried this. Why not just record to the 622 HDD, then dump it to the PocketDISH via USB?
> 
> I have successfully hooked my PocketDISH up to a TV in a Hotel room then used it as a recorder while I was out of the room.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

I did some testing with the 622 setting a timer to record to the EXT device. I tried HD programs as well as SD programs and tried both composite and s-video connections to the TV1 output. The 622 does pretty much what you would expect. It switches to the desired channel, the program is delivered to the PocketDish connection, the daily schedule shows tuner 1 is being used for a recording, and the list of DVR recordings shows nothing is being recorded.

The problem is that the PocketDish does not automatically start recording the program. The video recorder screen shows the program is being received but it does not record.

I could not find any real documentation on how this process is intended to work, so I am guessing that you are expected to set a timer on the PocketDish to start recording at the desired time. I suspect this 622 feature is the reason the PocketDish does not support the IR emitter that the other Archos devices use to change the channel for the recording. So, you could set up multiple timers on different channels to record to the EXT device and then set timers on the PocketDish to record the CURRENT channel at the proper times and there you have it. It would be much nicer if the 622 could start the PocketDish recording automatically. Since you can't watch anything else on TV1 during the recording to the PocketDish, the only real benefit of using a 622 timer to the EXT device is for recording to the PocketDish during times when you are away or sleeping.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

ChuckA said:


> The problem is that the PocketDish does not automatically start recording the program. The video recorder screen shows the program is being received but it does not record.


Section 7 of the instructions for the 700 say that you have to set timers on both the source and the PocketDish. If they were smart, they would allow the Dish Network receiver to control the PocketDish via IR Blaster as it would a VCR.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

harsh said:


> Section 7 of the instructions for the 700 say that you have to set timers on both the source and the PocketDish. If they were smart, they would allow the Dish Network receiver to control the PocketDish via IR Blaster as it would a VCR.


Yes it does, but that describes how to record from ANY OLD source, not describing a connection to a Dish ViP receiver. You might hope that connection would be a little smarter, but it is not. To the PocketDish the 622 is just another ANY OLD source.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Sorry, I wouldn't know. I had the PocketDish for about one week. When I found out you couldn't transfer HD material over USB, I sent it back. I almost watch everything in HD now. I wouldn't have much to put on the PocketDish since it is just SD over USB. Maybe the next version of the PocketDish will support HD over USB? It would just downconvert the HD material to SD, right? I just wanted to retain the correct aspect ratio when doing the transfer from HD.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

ChuckA said:


> Yes it does, but that describes how to record from ANY OLD source, not describing a connection to a Dish ViP receiver. You might hope that connection would be a little smarter, but it is not. To the PocketDish the 622 is just another ANY OLD source.


Because the PocketDish doesn't have an IR output, it can't control the satellite receiver. I still think the answer should be the receiver telling the PocketDish when to record as it has that ability with other recorders.


----------



## hoehemi1 (Aug 5, 2005)

This is a link to a PDF explainingt how it should work. The 622 would switch to the desired channel and send a signal to the Pocketdish to start recording. In my case only the first part works.

Anyone else having more luck?



harsh said:


> Because the PocketDish doesn't have an IR output, it can't control the satellite receiver. I still think the answer should be the receiver telling the PocketDish when to record as it has that ability with other recorders.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

It does not work that way with my AV700E. The PocketDish does not start the recording automatically.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

After reading the above linked document (thanks for the link hoehemi1), and seeing that indeed the PocketDish should automatically start and stop by the timer set on the receiver, I really want this to work. It makes recording to the PocketDish much easier, to the point I would really use it rather than just copying programs from the 622 DVR via USB.

I tried the same set up on an old 311 receiver I have after reading the non-DVR 311 should support the EXT recording. IT WORKS! The 311 receiver with a timer set for the external device does in fact automatically turn on and off the recording on the PocketDish AV700E. Program information about the recording is also sent to the PD. So, there is nothing wrong with the PocketDIsh. It must be an issue on the 622 receiver. 

So, now I am like hoehemi1, wanting this advertised feature of the 622/PocketDish to work. If anyone has any ideas on what's wrong with the 622 I would appreciate hearing about it.


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

Now you've all got me really interested in this too. It would be nice to be able to record some of the movies my daughter likes in wide screen off of StarzHD, HBOHD or ShowtimeHD (like Incredibles, Shark Tale, etc.).

I noticed in that link that it said the PocketDISH needs to be connected to the receiver during the recording . . . does that mean BOTH the RCA *and* the USB??


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

The USB cable is not used for live recording to the PD. It is only used to copy programs that are on the HDD to the PD after the fact. You should be able to use either RCA or s-video connections for video, but you of course must use the RCA cables for audio.


----------



## hoehemi1 (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks for your efforts. Seems that we are faced with a bug in the 622.

I remember people from this forum saying that folks from Echostar are 'active' readers of this forum (and hopefully this threat). Could someone react to this and acknowledge that we have a bug (given that an advertised 622 feature does not work for me and ChuckA) and it is getting registered with E* and maybe even get addressed? Or at least let us know how to communicate this bug into the official E* channels.

Thanks



ChuckA said:


> After reading the above linked document (thanks for the link hoehemi1), and seeing that indeed the PocketDish should automatically start and stop by the timer set on the receiver, I really want this to work. It makes recording to the PocketDish much easier, to the point I would really use it rather than just copying programs from the 622 DVR via USB.
> 
> I tried the same set up on an old 311 receiver I have after reading the non-DVR 311 should support the EXT recording. IT WORKS! The 311 receiver with a timer set for the external device does in fact automatically turn on and off the recording on the PocketDish AV700E. Program information about the recording is also sent to the PD. So, there is nothing wrong with the PocketDIsh. It must be an issue on the 622 receiver.
> 
> So, now I am like hoehemi1, wanting this advertised feature of the 622/PocketDish to work. If anyone has any ideas on what's wrong with the 622 I would appreciate hearing about it.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

More information about the PocketDish can be found *here* on DishNetwork's tech site.

The remote control via the AV cables is a new feature - just added to many receivers earlier this year. It may not have been added to the 622 yet. As most would use the USB connection to transfer content instead of the EXT feature on the 622 it may have been missed.


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

hoehemi1 said:


> Thanks for your efforts. Seems that we are faced with a bug in the 622.
> 
> I remember people from this forum saying that folks from Echostar are 'active' readers of this forum (and hopefully this threat). Could someone react to this and acknowledge that we have a bug (given that an advertised 622 feature does not work for me and ChuckA) and it is getting registered with E* and maybe even get addressed? Or at least let us know how to communicate this bug into the official E* channels.
> 
> Thanks


You can add me to the list of people that could not get this to work as well. I just got home from work and tried to fire off an EXT timer for Food Network HD - no luck. It changed the channel on the Receiver, but did not activate anything on the PocketDISH. The PocketDISH was on at the time as well.

I'm going to try an EXT from my ViP622 with a Scheduler on the PocketDISH tonight.

I'm going to copy that PDF link above, as well as a link to this thread and send an e-mail to DISH about this.

EDIT: The file above has been removed, anyone who wants to find it again, do a Google Search for "PocketDISH EXT Timer" or "Record Link PocketDISH". It was the first thing on the list when I just did it.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

My last post was removed as was the link to the document that clearly describes how the EXT recording should work. The post was not a bash against Dish at all. I simply said the document from Dishnetwork said the 622 was a supported receiver, in reply to James Long's suggestion that maybe support has not yet been added to the 622. I do agree the link was not to the Dish site but it did provide useful information.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The site I linked also lists the 622 as a PocketDish compatable receiver. However, as noted on Tech Forums and Charlie Chats, the ability to remote control a pocket dish is new. It does take time to get things right and rolled out to all receivers. (eg: 501 NBR.  )


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

It does indeed say the 622 is compatible, but it does not contain the detailed instructions for performing a "Record Link" recording that specifically lists the 622 as supporting that type of timer recording. I guess it depends on your definition of new, but it seems it was written about in Feb. 2006 so it has been around for at least 6 months.

And, I do know it takes time to roll features out. I have been a software developer for over 30 years, so believe me, I know. 

I am simply interesting in making the most of my investment in Dishnetwork receivers, programming and the PocketDish. This feature would add significant value to the PocketDish in terms of ease of use, to me. That's my interest in attempting to find out why it might not be working. If it is truly not yet supported, I can live with that, knowing the feature is on the way. But, if support is there today and we just have some missing setting or incorrect connection that would allow it to work now, I would be tickled pink to know what it is.


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

James Long said:


> The site I linked also lists the 622 as a PocketDish compatable receiver. However, as noted on Tech Forums and Charlie Chats, the ability to remote control a pocket dish is new. It does take time to get things right and rolled out to all receivers. (eg: 501 NBR.  )


The link Chuck provided was a LOT more helpful than the DISH site, or even the manuals that come with the PocketDISH concerning this feature. If anyone is having problems finding that PDF, PM me. I have the file saved on my computer - I can forward you a copy of the PDF or a link to the site.

I sent an e-mail to DISH concerning this feature, and the issues with getting it to work correctly. I have this thread bookmarked, so when I hear something back from DISH I'll let you all know.

For anyone else interested in sending an e-mail asking for support, I sent mine to -

[email protected]


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I'll make sure this gets reported through beta channels.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Thank you Mark!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Assuming that my test that is set to fire off here in 10 minutes doesn't work, that is. If it does, it's already fixed.

Edit: My test failed as well.

Edit2: Reported.


----------



## hoehemi1 (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks for reporting this Mark... and I know - Patience is virtue



Mark Lamutt said:


> Assuming that my test that is set to fire off here in 10 minutes doesn't work, that is. If it does, it's already fixed.
> 
> Edit: My test failed as well.
> 
> Edit2: Reported.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Here's the Record Link Quick Facts PDF for your reference.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Just to keep this thread up-to-date, this problem still exists in software version L4.01. I included it in my testing feedback to Dish.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Me too, several times Chuck.


----------



## Marriner (Jan 23, 2006)

Has anyone tried this since L4.03 rolled out?


----------



## cfunk (Feb 11, 2003)

I would buy a PocketDish if this would work. Since it doesn't work on the 622
would it work with the 211? I have both receivers.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

I have not tested it with 4.03 but it did not work with 4.01. I doubt a low priority item such as this was worked between 4.01 and 4.03 but that's just my guess.

It does work with a 311 but I do not have a 211 to test it with. The 211 is on the list of supported receivers but then so is the 622.


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

I have a 622 and I have been thinking about a Pocket DISH. I was just looking at http://www.pocketdish.com/ and I noticed that both the AV402E and the AV700E and listed as sold out and only the AV500E is available according to their webpage. Does anybody know if they are going to drop these in favor of the Archos line http://www.archos.com/products/video...global&lang=en

Portable video
• ARCHOS 704 WiFi
• ARCHOS 604
• ARCHOS 604 WiFi
• ARCHOS 504
• ARCHOS 404
• ARCHOS 404 cam

I do seem to recall some discussion in the past that although the AV402E, AV500E, and AV700E have/had some DISH specific features, that the Archos x04 line would incorporate those features. Can anyone shed some additional light on this?


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Whatever they're going to do, it's taking way too long.


----------



## RLMesq (Mar 9, 2003)

cfunk said:


> I would buy a PocketDish if this would work.


I have an AV700, and I've never felt the need to use it to record programs when the 622 can transfer recorded content so easily.

Yes, HD recordings won't transfer -- but, with the exception of the VOOM channels, everything is simulcast in SD.

L4.03 makes it even easier to set a preference to record in SD only for those programs you're going to transfer.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Looks like this problem is resolved at the L4.41 software level.


----------

